# One Fraternity (?) extract from BL



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Black Library Facebook page just got 20,001 fans, cracking the 20,000 needed for them to give us an extract, so here it is. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/downloads/product/pdf/1-9/20000.pdf

Thats some pretty awesome shit. Cant wait for the book itself.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Seems interesting.

I'm not sure if it's an April Fools or first draft.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Doelago said:


> The Black Library Facebook page just got 20,001 fans, cracking the 20,000 needed for them to give us an extract, so here it is.
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/downloads/product/pdf/1-9/20000.pdf
> 
> Thats some pretty awesome shit. Cant wait for the book itself.


The novella is finished, but doesn't have a name yet. Chapter One is called 'Fraternity'.

My final draft was just called LOLELDAR, which represents pretty much the only time I've typed "LOL" in my entire life.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

increaso said:


> Seems interesting.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's an April Fools or first draft.


It's neither. It's just not been formatted into a print copy, yet. That's why it's all Word.doc-ish.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, that was awesome.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

:blush:

Sorry Mr ADB. The preliminary structuring and date of arrival made it look suspect. I was also struggling to find it via the main webiste.

I will skulk back to my hovel, but first ...

Probably a silly question given the content of the extract, but I take it that this from the Lorgar novella?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

That last sentence! OMG >.<
Is my enthusiasm for that last sentence too much?

*SPOILER*

I really thought in _Fulgrim_ when Horus told the daemon to keep his enslavement of Fulgrim a secret that he would and no one would become suspicious, but I guessed wrong. Guess that shows you my knowledge of the W40K universe.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad to hear that it wasn't an April Fool's joke as that was a strong intro piece to whatever lies ahead for that story. Also, Lorgar has become a more interesting character for me since _Tales of Heresy_. Prior to that he was just a dude that fell to Chaos. Now I think he is far more interesting; especially considering the scorn most of his brothers seem to have for him.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn you ADB!! I have not even finished Blood Reaver and I'm already eagerly anticipating your next release. This next question is a longshot but its worth a try....when are BL planning to release this novella, and will it coincide with Nick Kyme's Salamander one?


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

That was awesome..... I seriously can't wait for this.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*I KNEW IT!* I knew that Lorgar, or Magnus, would figure out what was wrong with 'Fulgrim'. It couldn't be hidden forever, now we get to see something very very interesting. What will the Traitor Primarchs think of Fulgrim's enslavement to their cause?

Lord of the Night


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

How could they show us this now!!! Its too long before it comes out! Arghhhhh i need to read it now!

Do love how Alpharius is portrayed. Clearly could be Alpharius, Omegon, Ranko, Pech or any of the legion. Or even just a hologram plain and simple with no astartes actually on the other end of the connection, hence the stability of it and lack of emotion. Making the sign of the aquilla was a nice touch aswell.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> *I KNEW IT!* I knew that Lorgar, or Magnus, would figure out what was wrong with 'Fulgrim'. It couldn't be hidden forever, now we get to see something very very interesting. What will the Traitor Primarchs think of Fulgrim's enslavement to their cause?
> 
> Lord of the Night


I think that if a primarch, really wanted to banish the deamon from fulgrim, I bet they would be able. Magnus in particular could probably tear it out of him if he wanted too. Either way, I can not wait to read this. Hate to sound like a fan boy, but everything ADB has written has been brilliant, this doesn't look like it will be a miss step.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

brianizbrewtal said:


> I really thought in _Fulgrim_ when Horus told the daemon to keep his enslavement of Fulgrim a secret that he would and no one would become suspicious, but I guessed wrong. Guess that shows you my knowledge of the W40K universe.


It seems that neither Horus or the Daemon revealed the truth, it seemed from the extract that Lorgar realised by himself.

A really great extract, I loved how all the Primarchs were portrayed. Angron and Alpharius in particular. I presume this is Aaron's work from his Lorgar novella (neither on BL's facebook page, nor on the extract itself is an author named)? It seems to be in his writing style anyway. But I was under the impression that dealt with Lorgar's adventures in the Eye of Terror, either that and it carries on after or its a different one.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It seems that neither Horus or the Daemon revealed the truth, it seemed from the extract that Lorgar realised by himself.
> 
> A really great extract, I loved how all the Primarchs were portrayed. Angron and Alpharius in particular. I presume this is Aaron's work from his Lorgar novella (neither on BL's facebook page, nor on the extract itself is an author named)? It seems to be in his writing style anyway. But I was under the impression that dealt with Lorgar's adventures in the Eye of Terror, either that and it carries on after or its a different one.


Yeah I liked that description of Angron myself. A cracked statue, features that should be perfect but aren't, very well describes the World Eaters Primarch.

Its probably a flashback to his pilgrimage through the Eye of Terror for most of the story, the beginning and end are likely just frame scenes.

Lord of the Night


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

I like how Alpharius' greeting was a subtle hint to Legion.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Mmmm...Angron. This makes me want to see AD-B do a World Eaters novel even more--this is very much an excellent continuation of what Mr. Farrer started to outline with "After De'shea."


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh looks like I got some reading to do!


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I sincerely hope I manage to get this before it sells out.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I really enjoyed this, can't wait for the Novella. But I am not liking the lack of continuity between this and Raven's Flight. I'm hoping there is some explanation as to how Angron is chasing Corax around Istvaan V as well as on the Vengeful Spirit...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Weren't the Iron Warriors chasing the Raven Guard for the first part? Don't remembe it mentioning Perturabo taking part in the hunt either.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I assume 'four days after Istvaan V' either means 4 days after the dropsite massacre or 4 days after the day the traitors decide to leave the planet.

I don't think either scenario contradicts Raven's Flight, but it would be nice to know which it is.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I hope you're right!


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Four days is probably too short a time frame for the Raven Guard ship to arrive and rescue what's left of their legion... Hence Angron has nothing to chase...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

What I know, Angron doesnt make an appearence in Ravens Flight until after 93 days has passed since the massacre, giving him plenty of time to speak with the other Primarchs in the meeting.  Corax fights the Iron Warriors first (but not Perturabo).


----------

